# ASA Pro-Am (Paris, TX) update!!!!!!!



## fishycatfish (Dec 10, 2005)

TTT


cant wait for that shoot


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

Those will be pretty sweet! Hope you can get some pics up!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Cash works for me*

Paris is going to be a great shoot. Miss this one and your going to regret it.
DB


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

Daniel Boone said:


> Paris is going to be a great shoot. Miss this one and your going to regret it.
> DB



I have not been to one! But I am very very excited about this! It will be my first big event!


----------



## TX Bowhunter (Dec 13, 2004)

Daniel Boone said:


> Paris is going to be a great shoot. Miss this one and your going to regret it.
> DB


DB What time is the Pro/Am shoot Friday (or Team shoot maybe it is called)


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

team shoot will be 12:00 noon on friday.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

TX Bowhunter said:


> DB What time is the Pro/Am shoot Friday (or Team shoot maybe it is called)


Do you want me to see if I can add Thursday night to the room? It's likely we can...:wink:


----------



## TX Bowhunter (Dec 13, 2004)

JAVI said:


> Do you want me to see if I can add Thursday night to the room? It's likely we can...:wink:



Works for me buddy if you want to I'm in:wink:


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

TX Bowhunter said:


> Works for me buddy if you want to I'm in:wink:


Done...


----------



## TX Bowhunter (Dec 13, 2004)

JAVI said:


> Done...


:wink: :wink:


----------



## Sooner Girl (Aug 15, 2005)

I'm hoping we can get there early enough on Friday, I want to shoot the Team Shoot:wink:


----------



## storyteller_usa (Mar 22, 2003)

I called ASA today and pre-registered. Signed up for the Team shoot on Friday as well.


----------



## TX Bowhunter (Dec 13, 2004)

storyteller_usa said:


> I called ASA today and pre-registered. Signed up for the Team shoot on Friday as well.



I will be registering myself tomorrow. Team shoot and all :wink: 

TX


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*I heard theres over 1000 pre registered for this event*

Going to be a fun time in Texas.


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

Looking forward to this shoot! 
I haven't seen some of you since the 05' BRS shoot!


----------



## texrock (Dec 30, 2005)

Come on to TEXAS guys and gals. We'll treat you so many ways you'll have to like one of them. I won a few of the buckles like what their giving. Some shooting and some rodeoing. I'm telling you there's not a finer one made. I'm also looking forward to the concert and dance. Hey Storyteller are ya'll about ready to go?


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

*asa texas*

Enjoy texas. Asa visited my home town several years (Kinder) and we really miss it. It helped archery in our area and was a major event for us here. I'll be in texas and thank you asa for coming alittle west, not only the southeast enjoys your shoots.


----------



## huntelk (Jan 11, 2004)

*anyone from KC going?*

I'd like to go but don't want to drive alone. Could leave Thursday or Friday afternoon.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Our goal is to make this the largest ASA Pro/Am in history... Y'all come on out...:wink:


----------



## TX Bowhunter (Dec 13, 2004)

JAVI said:


> Our goal is to make this the largest ASA Pro/Am in history... Y'all come on out...:wink:


It is going to be a great time......I like a kid waiting on Xmas :wink: 

TX


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Oklahoma will be well represented..


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

At least 20 Okies from the Southeast corner will be there.

Preregistered last week. Will be there for the team shoot, too.


----------



## jlone (May 29, 2006)

ohio is coming 
gainesville hunter class winner will be there 
altogether theere will be about six of us making the trip


----------



## TX Bowhunter (Dec 13, 2004)

*Paris Pro / Am*

TTT for great upcoming event :wink:


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

Alright thats enough, I am trying hard to make it. I think this shoot will be alot of fun and alot of good people are going.


----------



## storyteller_usa (Mar 22, 2003)

Indoor Civic Center for all the vendors to set up.


----------



## storyteller_usa (Mar 22, 2003)

*Hotels...*

Here is a link to surrounding hotels within 30-40 minutes from the shoot sight.


http://www.paristexas.com/pedc_content.asp?page=paris_host_motelhotel_accommoda2.htm


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

Finally got a chance to register! Team shoot starts at noon or 1:00?


----------



## storyteller_usa (Mar 22, 2003)

12:00 for the Paris shoot. After Paris the time goes to 1:00 according to the 2007 Tour Guide.



ProtecMan said:


> Finally got a chance to register! Team shoot starts at noon or 1:00?


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Just got my assigned times in the mail.

Zebra Twist team shoot will be at Noon on Friday.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

How long did it take to get your confirmation? I registered last week, but still nothing.


----------



## dwparker99 (Feb 15, 2006)

storyteller_usa said:


> 12:00 for the Paris shoot. After Paris the time goes to 1:00 according to the 2007 Tour Guide.


ASA's event schedule for Hattiesburg states that the team shoot will be at 1pm after daylights savings time starts. DST starts March 11 this year. I'm not sure whether they will stay with the tour guide time or move to 1 pm. I would make the assumption that it will be 1 pm. I'm sure it will be discussed on ASA's forum as time draws closer.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Just under two weeks.

I sure hope they get in touch with everyone that was sent a pre-registered starting time of 12:00. They can't just assume everyone will visit the ASA website.


----------



## TX Bowhunter (Dec 13, 2004)

ol'okie said:


> Just under two weeks.
> 
> I sure hope they get in touch with everyone that was sent a pre-registered starting time of 12:00. They can't just assume everyone will visit the ASA website.



I beleive I read on here from Mike Smith that the team shoot time wasn't going to change until after the Paris Pro/Am.


----------



## storyteller_usa (Mar 22, 2003)

*Directions to the Civic Center.*

Directions to the Paris,Tx. Pro-Am..

http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.ad...0&&q=love civic center&qc=Trade Fairs & Shows


----------



## TX Bowhunter (Dec 13, 2004)

storyteller_usa said:


> Directions to the Paris,Tx. Pro-Am..
> 
> http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.ad...0&&q=love civic center&qc=Trade Fairs & Shows



Sure appreciate all the good help on here for the shoot storyteller. :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## bowtex57 (Jul 24, 2004)

*Benefit Shoot*

Mike Smith and Jimmy Mitchell have been working on a benefit shoot for Bill Baker. It's a 10 target practice range for $10 and everyone will receive a raffle ticket that shoots this. The drawing will be before the concert on Friday night. I don't know if Mike has posted this but here are some of the prizes for the drawing. 
Vortex binos and harness system
Gold tip arrows 
Carbon Express arrows
Classic Scope
A New Bow from The Bow Shop in Brownwood,Tx
I know there are alot more GREAT prizes to be won just can't remember all that Mike told me. The good thing about this is ALL of the $$$ from this will go to Bill Baker of the ASA staff who is recovering in a Georgia hospital. So everyone be sure and sign up and shoot this course!:RockOn: :band:


----------



## ogles615 (Mar 9, 2004)

storyteller_usa, I talked to my wife and it looks like I will be in town for this shoot. I want to shoot the Pro/Am on Friday and Novice on Saturday, I need a big favor, can I shoot as your guest?


----------



## Jimbotxs (May 14, 2003)

*Guest*

You can shot as my guest if steve has any already.


----------



## Sooner Girl (Aug 15, 2005)

OK, Texans...I'm not going to get ant crap for wearing an OU Sun Visor am I...:wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## ogles615 (Mar 9, 2004)

Sooner Girl said:


> OK, Texans...I'm not going to get ant crap for wearing an OU Sun Visor am I...:wink: :wink: :wink:


Not here Sooner Girl, that is unless i bring my son along, he's a big UT fan.


----------



## Sooner Girl (Aug 15, 2005)

ogles615 said:


> Not here Sooner Girl, that is unless i bring my son along, he's a big UT fan.


Thanks Darlin:wink: I always wear that visor when I shoot


----------



## mathewsgirl13 (Mar 12, 2007)

Sooner Girl said:


> OK, Texans...I'm not going to get ant crap for wearing an OU Sun Visor am I...:wink: :wink: :wink:



You won't get any crap from me, but you might from my husband... He is a huge Texas Tech fan!

Hey Shannon, do you shoot in the Woman's Hunter division? I will be shooting Paris. Maybe we can meet... I will have the Pink Hoyt Selena.


----------



## Sooner Girl (Aug 15, 2005)

hoytgirl13 said:


> You won't get any crap from me, but you might from my husband... He is a huge Texas Tech fan!
> 
> Hey Shannon, do you shoot in the Woman's Hunter division? I will be shooting Paris. Maybe we can meet... I will have the Pink Hoyt Selena.


Thats OK, I'm use to getting crap...And yes I do shoot Woman's hunter class..I still have not gotten my card in the mail saying what target I start on...I can't wait this is my 2nd big ASA shoot, we went to Metropolis last summer and it was a blast, My hubby and I renewed our wedding vows there it was cool

What do you think about the Marked yardage....I haven't decided If I like the idea or not..


----------



## mathewsgirl13 (Mar 12, 2007)

Sooner Girl said:


> What do you think about the Marked yardage....I haven't decided If I like the idea or not..



I actually love the idea of Marked yardage... Just because I am still a new shooter and I haven't got the whole judging distance thing down yet.


----------



## storyteller_usa (Mar 22, 2003)

*Women's Hunter Class*

My wife Laura is planning on shooting this shoot as well. Look her up Sonner Girl and Hoytgirl13.


----------



## dlalexan (Feb 12, 2007)

Shot in my first 3-D tourny this year and really enjoyed it. I would like to do more. If anyone can answer some questions I would greatly appreciate it. 

Where do I start or what should I do if I wanted to try and shoot in future tournaments like the ASA Pro-Am's?

What are some popular tournaments around Northwest Arkansas?(within a couple of hours)

I shoot Gold Tip XT hunters, would the Pro hunter shaft really make a noticable difference?


----------



## Sooner Girl (Aug 15, 2005)

storyteller_usa said:


> My wife Laura is planning on shooting this shoot as well. Look her up Sonner Girl and Hoytgirl13.


I will do that, I'll be the one wearing the white OU visor:wink:


----------

